# Аппараты Дэнас



## Luisant (26 Фев 2009)

Они помогли кому нибудь? Поделитесь опытом пожалуйста!


----------



## Dr.Pronko (4 Мар 2009)

*Ответ: Аппараты Дэнас*

Антишарлатанский сайт: http://fraudcatalog.com/?page_id=506, http://fraudcatalog.com/?page_id=633,


> Динамическая электронейростимуляция (ДЭНС)
> Примечание: Питерский филиал кампании-производителя всемогущих аппаратиков, "заменяющих целую поликлинику".
> Сущность метода ДЭНС-терапии состоит в таинственном воздействии на любые структуры организма. Приборчик позволяет каждому, уверовавшему в его возможности, почувствовать собственную причастность к наукообразным фантазиям широкого спектра: от древнекитайских точек до модернистских терминов теоретической нейрофизиологии. Мудреность названий, используемых продавцами электропустышек, с лихвой компенсирует бессмысленность изобретения.
> Помещено: 28/04/2006 Баллы: 381
> ...


----------



## Тортик (10 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Аппараты Дэнас*

В нашем городе в Реабилитационном центре для детей такой аппарат имеется. Его применяли на моём ребёнке. ХСНТ,ушной шум. Доктор физио-терапевт уверяла, что ДЭНС терапия эффективна. Странно, лечение в Центре бесплатное - почему за бюджетные деньги покупают "шарлатанское оборудование"?


----------



## Dr.Pronko (11 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Аппараты Дэнас*



Тортик написал(а):


> Странно,лечение в Центре бесплатное - почему за бюджетные деньги покупают "шарлотанское оборудование"?


Есть такое волшебное слово "откат". Он именно с бюджетных денег получается.


----------



## Тортик (12 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Аппараты Дэнас*



Dr.Pronko написал(а):


> Есть такое волшебное слово "откат". Он именно с бюджетных денег получается.



Доктор! Подскажите пожалуйста, как мотивированно отказаться от "такого" физиолечения. Нас в этом детском Реабилитационном центре интерисует только массаж и ЛФК в прекрасно оборудованном тренажорном зале. Физиозал тоже "прекрасно оборудован". Физиотерапевт, очень милая женщина, просто звереет когда я прошу не назначать физио. Говорит: "у Вас - статус". У дочки вялая спина, нестабильность ШОП, ХСНТ ушной шум.
Если лечение по ОМС, обязаны ли мы ходить на физио?


----------



## Dr.Pronko (12 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Аппараты Дэнас*

Нет, разумеется. Причем тут ОМС- не ОМС? 
 На данном форуме (с большим уважением к нему aiwan) педиатров нет и несколько иная специализация.


----------



## юрок (20 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Аппараты Дэнас*

Еще бы они стоили, как и положено раз в 10 дешевле...то можно говорить о каком-то толке...а так можно пояс китайский купить за 600р, такой же эффект будет..


----------



## Luisant (17 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Аппараты Дэнас*

Здравствуйте ещё раз. Дело в том, что я с пониманием и уважением отношусь к мнению Dr Pronko по поводу  подобных дэнас - терапии методов помощи себе, но вот ведь какая штука - знакомые дали попользоваться, попробовала, помогло. Не как панацея, а как средство заменить обезболивающую таблетку. В свете выше сказанного назрел вопрос - навредить это может? Уж больно велик соблазн вместо 2 р. в день НПВП - 2 раза приборчик на больное место. Буду благодарна за мнения

Добавлено через 11 часов 53 минуты
Жаль, что никому не интересно... а ведь "на войне все седства хороши"


----------



## Galaxy (10 Май 2009)

А у нас в городе частный кабинет на этой аппаратуре работает, без всякого распространения самой аппататуры и есть свои хорошие результаты.


----------



## юрок (18 Май 2009)

Galaxy написал(а):


> А у нас в городе частный кабинет на этой аппаратуре работает, без всякого распространения самой аппататуры и есть свои хорошие результаты.


Конечно есть...даже если болит зуб и пустить туда ток малой частоты, боль отступит...короч, эти дэнас - шляпа...я пробовал...


----------



## Бася (9 Июл 2009)

Подруга, несколько лет назад, купила такой аппарат. Лечились она сама, ее брат, ее мама, мне давала попробовать. Лечили все, что можно было. Эффекта не было (даже обезболевания, анальгин оказался куда как эффективнее). Может быть она не у того продавца купила?   umnik


----------



## romanokamne (11 Июн 2010)

Бася написал(а):


> Подруга, несколько лет назад, купила такой аппарат. Лечились она сама, ее брат, ее мама, мне давала попробовать. Лечили все, что можно было. Эффекта не было (даже обезболевания, анальгин оказался куда как эффективнее). Может быть она не у того продавца купила?   umnik



Есть вещи, при которых дэнс терапия дает результаты, есть, при которых почти нет. 
Есть категория горе лекарей , которые  вылечат одну болячку и бегут по всему городу кричат, что дэнас лечит ВСЁ!!! Но больше всего удивляют те люди, которые смеются над первыми и говорят, а вот мы лечили и не вылечили.. А с чего вы взяли что он лечит всё ???  Где вы видили хирурга которых дает 100% гарантии?  
Выложили какой-то "полужёлтый" сайт , который зарабатывает на том, что легче всего , обгаживать всё и вся.. так многие журналисты делают ..


расскажите мне пожалуйста о том как этот аппарат ничего не лечит ? я его продаю в Питере уже более 9ти лет, в своем офисе сайт можно посмотреть нажав на мой ник "romanokamne" потом на "связь".
Только по порядку и конструктивно  постараюсь ответить всем.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Июн 2010)

romanokamne написал(а):


> Выложили какой-то "полужёлтый" сайт , который зарабатывает на том, что легче всего , обгаживать всё и вся.. так многие журналисты делают ..



У вас есть результаты изучения  эффективности прибора отвечающие требования доказательной медицины? Если да, то ваш гнев правда. если нет правы журналисты "полужелтого" .


----------



## Яяя (20 Июн 2010)

Добавлено через 16 минут


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> У вас есть результаты изучения  эффективности прибора отвечающие требования доказательной медицины? Если да, то ваш гнев правда. если нет правы журналисты "полужелтого" .



У меня есть результаты, пользуюсь 1,5 месяца, я не врач, испытываю на себе и на сестре. А именно при гипертонии и пищеварительной системе. В части гипертонии неделю как не ем атенолол, два месяца был вкус железа и горечь, продолжаю воздействовать на поджелудку и печень, срок неделя горечь и вкус железа прошли дискомфорт в пищеварительной системе значительно меньше, пока есть.


----------



## abelar (20 Июн 2010)

Яяя написал(а):


> я не врач, испытываю на себе и на сестре. .


Грамотный подход. 


Яяя написал(а):


> А именно при гипертонии и пищеварительной системе. В части гипертонии неделю как не ем атенолол, два месяца был вкус железа и горечь, продолжаю воздействовать на поджелудку и печень, срок неделя горечь и вкус железа прошли дискомфорт в пищеварительной системе значительно меньше, пока есть.


Если еще и худеть начнете и дискомфорт в поджелудке совсем пройдет -  покажитесь онкологу. Не забывайте измерять АД. Иначе инсульт придет раньше онколога....


----------



## ArYrIr (11 Апр 2011)

при сильных болях в спине у жены (перелом Т12) наряду с обезбаливанием применялась Дэнс по 15 мин  на зону. боль снижалась
те блокировка нервных окончаний током низкой частоты это реальный факт


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Апр 2011)

ArYrIr написал(а):


> наряду с обезбаливанием применялась Дэнс



"наряду", это совместно с обезболивающими, я правильно понял?


----------



## ArYrIr (11 Апр 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> "наряду", это совместно с обезболивающими, я правильно понял?


да, обезбалевание проводилось медикаментозно на ночь.Дэнс - днём. часа на 2 боль снижалась, но не на 100% и обходиться совсем без уколов у нас не получалось.
Врач (физиотерапевт) так и прогнозировал- снижение дозы обезбаливающих. до 10 сеансов.можно делать 2 разав день по 10-15 мин.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Апр 2011)

ArYrIr написал(а):


> обходиться совсем без уколов у нас не получалось.



Тогда в чем эффективность этого прибора?


----------



## Нася (11 Апр 2011)

Как же мне плохо было после этого дэнаса! Я до сих пор его боюсь. Купила за 7000 руб, тогда было все равно, лишь бы помогло. Как обещали. Три раза пыталась и три раз очень сильные обострения.  Может я конечно не так пользовалась, но до кончиков пальцев всех конечностей трясло после процедуры. Нервы вставали буквально дыбом. Все.


----------



## ArYrIr (15 Апр 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Тогда в чем эффективность этого прибора?


вместо 2 уколов в день делали один плюс дэнс


----------



## djovani (7 Янв 2012)

krokodil написал(а):


> А мне кажется, если в 2 часа ночи за компом сидеть, то и у здорового всё заболит. Сон лечит, граждане дорогие, если уж в ДЭНС не верите!


Дэнас не не лечит , Дэнас времмено обезбаливает, ну так сказать отличная альтернатива таблеток. 20 дней лечился Дэнасом , всё равно пришлось оперироваться. Может конечно у меня было уже всё запущено и Дэнас был бессилен.


----------



## gudkov (9 Янв 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> Дэнас не не лечит , Дэнас времмено обезбаливает, ну так сказать отличная альтернатива таблеток. 20 дней лечился Дэнасом , всё равно пришлось оперироваться. Может конечно у меня было уже всё запущено и Дэнас был бессилен.



Денас это плацебо-грелка за ваши деньги))) С таким же успехом можете резиновую прикладывать)))


----------



## gudkov (9 Янв 2012)

VIKTOR53 написал(а):


> Что вы ДЕНСОм лечили, новые проблемы или остаточные после операции?


Ничего этим самым Денасом и Шубоши лечить и вылечить нельзя))) Человек ГОД прикладывал чегото пластмассовое с диодами к совей шее, за год естественно грыжа и сама по себе рассосется. Но человеку вот хочется думать, что вот этот аппаратик ему грыжи рассосал, вот и выносит свои восторги в народ)))) Я ж говорю, можно и лопух к спине год прикладывать, а потом всем рассказывать, что грыжа рассосалась усилиями данного лопуха))


----------



## gudkov (9 Янв 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> ИМХО , думаю что если как минимум 3 раза в неделю делать упражнения ,то эффект такой же будет. Если уж грыжа выскочила то никакой Дэнас не поможет , если не болит это не значит что её нет.
> Может конечно и есть какой нибудь способ вернуть её назад ,не знаю ,но только не Дэнасом. Этот аппарат по сути выдаёт низкие частоты , как он может вернуть грыжу на своё место , для меня это БОЛЬШОЙ вопрос.
> Может доктора что скажут.



Грыжу "на место" никто и ничто не возвращает. Она просто лизируется в большинстве случаев, если для вас удобнее будет, то ее по большей части "сьедают" фаги, "солдаты" вашего иммунитета + естетсвенная дегидратация (усыхание) выпавшего фрагмента пульпы. А Дэнасы и лопухи на спину, это плацебо для души, чтоб выздоровления естетсвенного легче было дождаться


----------



## VIKTOR53 (10 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ничего этим самым Денасом и Шубоши лечить и вылечить нельзя)))


Я вас приветствую господин Гудков, или как выше говорили, "железный человек" и восторгаюсь вашим оптимизмом в отношении проблем с позвоночником. Но вы наверное еще не совсем  в возрасте, скажем так, поэтому организм и пока справляется, а в перспективе наверное ему будет сложнее, и ваши занятия с большим весом не так будут проходить бесследно для позвоночника, может ну их на фик эти гантели по 30 кг, а лучше ходьба и плавание, ну и ЛФК какое-то. Насчет ДЕНАС и Шубоши я не совсем согласен, ведь назначают ДДТ или амплипульс в больнице, или эта процедура просто для того чтобы чем-то занять пациента. По большому счету - да, не лечит, а что лечит? По-моему, такие проблемы по большому счету ничего не лечит, а снимает болевой синдром и все, и нужно привыкать к такому состоянию. Насчет стирки, я когда-то тоже стирал пару носков над ванной наклонившись, а потом еле разогнулся и две недели лечил радикулит, так что это кому как. Читал ваши посты, вы уже дока в этой области, хотя и не врач, Всего наилучшего!!


----------



## gudkov (10 Янв 2012)

VIKTOR53 написал(а):


> Я вас приветствую господин Гудков, или как выше говорили, "железный человек" и восторгаюсь вашим оптимизмом в отношении проблем с позвоночником. Но вы наверное еще не совсем  в возрасте, скажем так, поэтому организм и пока справляется, а в перспективе наверное ему будет сложнее, и ваши занятия с большим весом не так будут проходить бесследно для позвоночника, может ну их на фик эти гантели по 30 кг, а лучше ходьба и плавание, ну и ЛФК какое-то. Насчет ДЕНАС и Шубоши я не совсем согласен, ведь назначают ДДТ или амплипульс в больнице, или эта процедура просто для того чтобы чем-то занять пациента. По большому счету - да, не лечит, а что лечит? По-моему, такие проблемы по большому счету ничего не лечит, а снимает болевой синдром и все, и нужно привыкать к такому состоянию. Насчет стирки, я когда-то тоже стирал пару носков над ванной наклонившись, а потом еле разогнулся и две недели лечил радикулит, так что это кому как. Читал ваши посты, вы уже дока в этой области, хотя и не врач, Всего наилучшего!!



Возможно и не будут проходить бесследно, но я пока о 30 кг. гантелях и не думаю, пока намерен поднять до 14.5 кг., все постепенно. Ходьба это хорошо, я и хожу и бегаю, плавать не умею и воду не люблю, так что тут пролет, хотя конечно оно тоже хорошо, а насчет ЛФК..., мне вот думается, что я скорее порву диск делая какую нибудь "лодочку", да еще и выдавлю не туда, чем стоя (правильно и возможно с атлет. поясом) с нагрузкой на ось. Возможно, что Денсы, Шубоши и прочие "игрушки с диодами" и могут както снять боль, но человек то на полном серьезе верит, что именно прикладываение этого нано-чуда к больному месту в течении года как раз таки РАССОСАЛО его грыжи, и другим еще об этом говорит на полном серьезе))) Насчет нагибаться, так оно тоже необходимо, по крайней мере после "бережливого" периода, когда всеп зарубцевалось и рассосалось, наклон это одна из оснонвых и естественных функций позвоночника.


----------



## krokodil (10 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Возможно, что Денсы, Шубоши и прочие "игрушки с диодами" и могут както снять боль, но человек то на полном серьезе верит, что именно прикладываение этого нано-чуда к больному месту в течении года как раз таки РАССОСАЛО его грыжи, и другим еще об этом говорит на полном серьезе))) .


 Последний вопрос (прежде чем прекратить с Вами общаться вообще): а Вы сами аппарат в руках-то держали?


----------



## VIKTOR53 (10 Янв 2012)

Ув.Крокодил, не стоит быть таким категоричным, у каждого должно бить свое мнение, Я уверен что не держал он,но не в этом суть. Думаю что он отчасти прав, лечить грыжу он конечно не лечит, но за счет эл.массажа увеличивается обмен в мышцах и поэтому процесс обмена проходит быстрее чем если ничего не делать, и может поэтому у вас действительно грыжи стали меньше. Так что я где-то на вашей стороне. Хотя есть мнение, что если ничего не делать, то они  должны тоже со временем  уменьшаться, просто нужно дольше ждать, при условии что дополнительно не наживешь себе еще больше. Но еще сделать скидку на его возраст, молодой еще, горячий, с возрастом  угомонится. Просто молодые более категоричны в своих суждениях. Но а как ваша спина, я так понимаю уже полгода прошло, Я пока не очень доволен результатом, хотя прошло два месяца, хотелось бы лучше. Но правда таких болей уже нет но я не очень и напрягаюсь. Поживем увидим.


----------



## krokodil (10 Янв 2012)

VIKTOR53 написал(а):


> Ув.Крокодил не стоит быть таким категоричным,у каждого должно бить свое мнение, Я уверен что не держал он,ноне в этом суть.Думаю что он отчасти прав,лечить грыжу он конечно не лечит но за счет эл.массажа увеличивается обмен в мышцах и поэтому процесс обмена проходит быстрее чем если ничего не далать,и может поэтому у вас действительно грыжи стали меньше.так что я где то на вашей стороне.Хотя есть мнение что если ничего не делать то они то должны тоже со временем тоже уменьшаться,просто нужно дольше ждать,при условии что дополнительно не наживешь себе еще больше.Но еще сделать скидку на его возраст,молодой еще горячий,с возрастом еще угомонится.Просто молодые более категоричны в своих суждениях.Но а как ваша спина,я так понимаю уже пол года прошло,Я пока не очень доволен результатом,хотя прошло два месяца,хотелось бы лучше.Но правда таких болей уже нет но я не очень и напрягаюсь.Поживем увидем.


Спасибо, более-менее. Да я всё понимаю, и он, м.б., отчасти прав. Но подозреваю, что и видеть-то прибора он не видел, а тем более и на себе не пробовал. А кричать и даже оскорблять - это нынче очень даже модно.... А я вообще-то как научный работник привык всё сначала на себе проверить, а потом уж судить...


----------



## wns (10 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Возможно и не будут проходить бесследно, но я пока о 30 кг. гантелях и не думаю, пока намерен поднять до 14.5 кг., все постепенно. Ходьба это хорошо, я и хожу и бегаю, плавать не умею и воду не люблю, так что тут пролет, хотя конечно оно тоже хорошо, а насчет ЛФК..., мне вот думается, что я скорее порву диск делая какую нибудь "лодочку", да еще и выдавлю не туда, чем стоя (правильно и возможно с атлет. поясом) с нагрузкой на ось. Возможно, что Денсы, Шубоши и прочие "игрушки с диодами" и могут както снять боль, но человек то на полном серьезе верит, что именно прикладываение этого нано-чуда к больному месту в течении года как раз таки РАССОСАЛО его грыжи, и другим еще об этом говорит на полном серьезе))) Насчет нагибаться, так оно тоже необходимо, по крайней мере после "бережливого" периода, когда всеп зарубцевалось и рассосалось, наклон это одна из оснонвых и естественных функций позвоночника.


Вера, господин gudkov ,не важно во что, это неотъемлемая часть человека, в том числе и вас: и неважно что это Денсы или еще какие то нано технологии!


----------



## gudkov (10 Янв 2012)

krokodil написал(а):


> Последний вопрос (прежде чем прекратить с Вами общаться вообще): а Вы сами аппарат в руках-то держали?



Зачем мне держать его в руках?))) У него целебная внешность?)))


----------



## gudkov (10 Янв 2012)

krokodil написал(а):


> А я вообще-то как научный работник привык всё сначала на себе проверить, а потом уж судить...



Вы как научный работник не нахоите, что все ваши доводы граничат с мракобесием?))) Во первых, вы ГОД, чтото прикладываете к "грыжам",апотом утверждаете,что именно от этих самыхманипуляций ваши грыжи рассосались, совершенно игнорируя тот факт, что грыжи то они сами по себе усыхают и лизируются, и лизирует их кстати не Денас или лист лопуха, а ваш иммунитет в виде фагов. Вы как научный работник свою точку зрения доказать впрямуюфактами не можете никак и потому из сообщения в сообщение повторяете одно и тоже "год прикладывал и потому рассосалось", механизма данного "чуда" вы как научный работник привести не можете, а потому я например могу с таким же успехом утверждать, что намазывая поясницу куриным пометом в течении года, у меня грыжа "рассосалась" от приминения этого натурального и природного продукта))) И буду тут всем советовать заниматься данным методом "лечения", весело будет да? Товарищь научный работник?


----------



## gudkov (10 Янв 2012)

wns написал(а):


> Вера, господин gudkov ,не важно во что, это неотъемлемая часть человека, в том числе и вас: и неважно что это Денсы или еще какие то нано технологии!


Вера не должна переходить в мракобесие. Я считаю, что сам майся чем хочешь, хоть Дэнас прикладывай, хоть пометом мажь, хоть мухоморы жуй, но не имея на руках каких либо более менее достоверных доказательств не советуй свои причуды другим людям. А то данная ситуация очень напоминает, разного рода карипазимы, когда подобного рода рассказы про чудо-приборы или чудо-сндобья, привоят лишь к облегчению кошелька одних и пополнению других. Возможно данный приборчик и может както снизить интенсивность болевых ощущений, но не более того, к грыже и к процессам с ней происходящим он никакого отношения не имеет, и утверждать обратное = вводить людей в заблуждение. Возможно товарищь физик какойто по профессии, вот и нравятся ему чюдо-приборы, былбы он крестьянином, также мог бы рассказывать про чудеса куриного помета)))


----------



## gudkov (10 Янв 2012)

VIKTOR53 написал(а):


> но за счет эл.массажа увеличивается обмен в мышцах и поэтому процесс обмена проходит быстрее чем если ничего не делать, и может поэтому у вас действительно грыжи стали меньше.



Мышцы и обменные в них процессы никаким боком не относятся к процессам происходящим с куском выпавшего из диска белка (пульпы). А то что грыжи со временем усыхают и лизируются (рассасываются) это не мнение а научный факт и зависит это в первую очередь от ваших генетических особенностей, иммунитета и т.п., но никак не от прикладывания электро- либо еще какогото массажера.


----------



## gudkov (10 Янв 2012)

Не знал про эту тему. Теперь сразу понятно, что развод на деньги больных людей. Вон как тут сразу "продавцы" повылазили, "я 9 лет торгую...."))) 
Вобщем не ведитесь на этот псевдонаунчый бред, который может способствовать лишь похудению вашего кошелька))) А товаришь научный работник он видимо из тех энтузиастов, кто верит в целебную силу "торсионных полей" и т.п.))))


----------



## zMarinaz (10 Янв 2012)

Gudkov, Вы слишком часто упоминаете куриный помет...у Вас с ним связаны какие-то неприятные воспоминания?


----------



## gudkov (11 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Gudkov, Вы слишком часто упоминаете куриный помет...у Вас с ним связаны какие-то неприятные воспоминания?



Угу, бабушка на даче кур держала.Воспоминания светлого советского детства. А почему воспоминания должны быть неприятные?)))) Может это у вас чтото неприятное с пометом произошло?))) Вам по существу вопроса есть что сказать? А то вон тоже можете купить за 7 тысч. игрушку, а потом предаваться приятным воспоминаниям))))


----------



## krokodil (11 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Не знал про эту тему. Теперь сразу понятно, что развод на деньги больных людей. Вон как тут сразу "продавцы" повылазили, "я 9 лет торгую....")))
> Вобщем не ведитесь на этот псевдонаунчый бред, который может способствовать лишь похудению вашего кошелька))) А товаришь научный работник он видимо из тех энтузиастов, кто верит в целебную силу "торсионных полей" и т.п.))))


Кстати, от дури он не лечит....


----------



## Надеюсь (11 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Угу, бабушка на даче кур держала.Воспоминания светлого советского детства. А почему воспоминания должны быть неприятные?)))) Может это у вас чтото неприятное с пометом произошло?))) Вам по существу вопроса есть что сказать? А то вон тоже можете купить за 7 тысч. игрушку, а потом предаваться приятным воспоминаниям))))


Гудков! Вы опять за весь мир переживаете? Вот у меня нет 8-ми тысяч и поэтому я не куплу себе чудо прибор, а когда у меня появятся деньги, я хочу помочь сыну. И мне кажется, что эта помощь и чувство нужность кому-то вылечит меня быстрей. А если людям помогает этот прибор, то пусть лечатся! Ведь не у Вас в долг взяли. Да и продавцам тоже жить надо, целый завод на это работает!
Ой, с Наступившим Новым годом, Вас!


----------



## zMarinaz (11 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Угу, бабушка на даче кур держала.Воспоминания светлого советского детства. А почему воспоминания должны быть неприятные?)))) Может это у вас чтото неприятное с пометом произошло?))) Вам по существу вопроса есть что сказать? А то вон тоже можете купить за 7 тысч. игрушку, а потом предаваться приятным воспоминаниям))))


На счет воспоминаний я предположила) Были бы дополнительные деньги хоть миллион себе различных "игрушек" накуплю, обложусь ими и буду лечиться. И знаете, не важно, что в итоге мне поможет время или медикаменты, или аппараты, главное чтобы *ПОМОГЛО*! Поэтому считаю, не важно чем люди лечатся и сколько они тратят на это средств, ведь важен только положительный результат!!!


----------



## djovani (11 Янв 2012)

Хорош или нет аппарат каждый решает сам.
Как и писал раньше что прошёл 2о дней курс лечения Дэнас-ом. Был со мной случай. Болела сильно поясница , после 10 мин обработки боль ушла, как и не в чём не бывало ( я уж подумал , ну чудо аппарат). Спустился , к машине , открыл дверь , и только хотел сесть , то есть момент скручивания когда садишься за рулём, и о ужас, и не сесть, и не встать, жуткая боль, больше той что было, ощущение, как кто вонзил тебе раскалённое шило в бок, короче без укола диклофенака не обошлось. Вот такие вот дела. Правда это было лишь один единственный случай.


----------



## gudkov (11 Янв 2012)

Надеюсь написал(а):


> А если людям помогает этот прибор, то пусть лечатся! Ведь не у Вас в долг взяли. Да и продавцам тоже жить надо, целый завод на это работает!
> Ой, с Наступившим Новым годом, Вас!



Проблема в том, что не помогает))) Я не случайно с пометом сравнил, эффект один и тотже на уровне плацебо, других данных нету))) Но кстати вы правильную тему затронули, сейчас выпуском подобных "чудо-игрушек" занимаются в основном оборонные предприятия, те которые под "конверсию" попали, т.е. вместо танков и ракет, начали выпускать Денасы)))) Так что если есть желание поддержать отечественного производителя,не дать окончательно загнуться нашей "оборонке", то чисто из патриотических чувств можно и купить


----------



## gudkov (11 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> главное чтобы *ПОМОГЛО*!



А если вы платите за то, что априрори вам не поможет, как это называется? Разве что чувством патриотизма?)))


----------



## gudkov (11 Янв 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> Как и писал раньше что прошёл 2о дней курс лечения Дэнас-ом.



Ну батенька...., это разве лечение.... ГОД минимум прикладывать надо, а лучче 2 ГОДА, для пущей надежности


----------



## Alikall (18 Фев 2012)

Читаю и удивляюсь?! Откуда берется столько негатива и почему такая неинформированность у людей?
Вы что живете в глухом селе и кроме того, что сами пишите на этом сайте, ничего в интернете не читаете?
У ДЭНАСа более 2 миллионов пользователей, море благодарных отзывов. Практически в каждом городе есть офис с живыми людьми, у которых живые результаты, где БЕСПЛАТНО дают попробовать, подходит ли это Вам, и медицинские школы проводят!
ДЭНС-терапия зарегистрирована как самостоятельный метод лечения, люди защищают диссертации на этом методе. Это что по-вашему, возможно без клинических исследований? А официальные представительства в европейских странах? У них же страховая медицина!!! Они что, тоже за "пустышки" будут свои деньги выкладывать?
В общем Вы эту полемику затеяли не потому, что не верите или не помогает, а потому, что аппарат у Вас клиентов уводит! А на здоровье этих самых клиентов Вам, судя по всему, наплевать! Что Вы только Богу потом скажите? Что Вам деньги нужны были?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Фев 2012)

Alikall написал(а):


> потому, что аппарат у Вас клиентов уводит!


))))))))))))))))))) у коллеги Гудкова невозможно увести пациентов))))))))))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Фев 2012)

Если человек хочет быть обманут, то медицина тут бессильна. Каждый в праве сам решать, куда ему вкладывать свои деньги. Есть предложение, темы о приборах, методах и т.д. которые не имеют данных о доказанной эффективности с позиций доказательной медицины закрывать. Причина очень проста, наш сайт не должен поддерживать скрытой или явной рекламой "поле чудес в стране дураков", мы просто не имеем права помогать обманывать людей, или потакать самообману больных. Давайте проголосуем, если нужно.


----------



## ylianovich (18 Фев 2012)

С сектами бороться очень трудно, даже где то бесполезно, тем более здесь кроме "веры" присутствуют очень немалые деньги, сетевой маркетинг, вертикальная интегрированость, заинтересованность врачей (дополнительный заработок за воздух), "научных" работников от медицины. Похожие чудо коробочки в мире продают уже более 100 лет, по всему миру, меняются только названия и антураж, как только появились радиоприемники в США один ушлый бизнесмен наладил выпуск пищащих приемников, с мыльницу по виду,  для лечения всех болезней - надо было прикладывать к больному месту , через год стал миллионером. Общество потребителей, медики всех специальностей - судились с ним 20 лет, и не выиграли. Так это в штатах. А у нас с повальной коррупцией, где за 10000 зеленых Вам профессор с "мировым именем" напишет любую статью в журнале как медицинском , так и популярном. Кроме всего прочего, к сожалению, вера наших пациентов во врачей подорвана самими врачами, которые вынужденны продавать всякую хрень , чтобы свести концы с концами ( в основном понимают что это пустышка, правда есть кто свято тоже верит). Правда когда меня спрашивают я отвечаю в зависимости от медицинского и социального статуса пациента, если это богатый и здоровый- ну пусть купит, хуже не будет, а вот если бедный и больной то отговариваю всеми возможными способами, чем навлекаю на себя "праведный" гнев.


----------



## ylianovich (18 Фев 2012)

Alikall написал(а):


> Читаю и удивляюсь?! Откуда берется столько негатива и почему такая неинформированность у людей?
> Вы что живете в глухом селе и кроме того, что сами пишите на этом сайте, ничего в интернете не читаете?
> У ДЭНАСа более 2 миллионов пользователей, море благодарных отзывов. Практически в каждом городе есть офис с живыми людьми, у которых живые результаты, где БЕСПЛАТНО дают попробовать, подходит ли это Вам, и медицинские школы проводят!
> ДЭНС-терапия зарегистрирована как самостоятельный метод лечения, люди защищают диссертации на этом методе. Это что по-вашему, возможно без клинических исследований? А официальные представительства в европейских странах? У них же страховая медицина!!! Они что, тоже за "пустышки" будут свои деньги выкладывать?
> В общем Вы эту полемику затеяли не потому, что не верите или не помогает, а потому, что аппарат у Вас клиентов уводит! А на здоровье этих самых клиентов Вам, судя по всему, наплевать! Что Вы только Богу потом скажите? Что Вам деньги нужны были?


У МММ было 12 миллионов последователей, и офисов немало было, когда бесплатно- то в нашей стране уже должны знать что это такое..., Потом есть психологическая уловка - обманутый и понявший это человек не спешит кричать об этом на перекрестке, ему стыдно что он лох.... В Европе и Штатах такой хрени хоть отбавляй уж поверти на слово... просто там похитрее все... скоро и у нас так будет. Маркетинг вещь хитрая- легче всего продаются во всем мире товары для "здоровья", применение которых не требует ни каких усилий- приложил к больному месту и здоров, выпил чудо таблетку и здоров, "тайные"- сокровенные методики- которые бездари врачи не знают и чем проще тем лучше продается, а сейчас я бы на их месте еще приставку НАНО ДЭНАС и тысячи 2 прибавил. Я кстати специально покупаю многие приборы в том числе и этот у меня есть (проверяю чтоб не быть голословным) - кроме эффекта электронейроанальгезии (эффекта парабиоза нервных окончаний в коже), и легкой электромиостимуляции ничего нет, стоить такой прибор должен зоо рублей и использоваться как развлечение а не лечение.


----------



## Alikall (27 Фев 2012)

L





ylianovich написал(а):


> С сектами бороться очень трудно, даже где то бесполезно, тем более здесь кроме "веры" присутствуют очень немалые деньги, сетевой маркетинг, вертикальная интегрированость, заинтересованность врачей (дополнительный заработок за воздух), "научных" работников от медицины. Похожие чудо коробочки в мире продают уже более 100 лет, по всему миру, меняются только названия и антураж, как только появились радиоприемники в США один ушлый бизнесмен наладил выпуск пищащих приемников, с мыльницу по виду, для лечения всех болезней - надо было прикладывать к больному месту , через год стал миллионером. Общество потребителей, медики всех специальностей - судились с ним 20 лет, и не выиграли. Так это в штатах. А у нас с повальной коррупцией, где за 10000 зеленых Вам профессор с "мировым именем" напишет любую статью в журнале как медицинском , так и популярном. Кроме всего прочего, к сожалению, вера наших пациентов во врачей подорвана самими врачами, которые вынужденны продавать всякую хрень , чтобы свести концы с концами ( в основном понимают что это пустышка, правда есть кто свято тоже верит). Правда когда меня спрашивают я отвечаю в зависимости от медицинского и социального статуса пациента, если это богатый и здоровый- ну пусть купит, хуже не будет, а вот если бедный и больной то отговариваю всеми возможными способами, чем навлекаю на себя "праведный" гнев.


Да, с сектами бороться трудно и, в большинстве случаев, бесполезно. Но разве все люди, приобретшие тот или иной продукт в той или иной сетевой компании подписывают "Соглашение о сотрудничестве"? Тем ни менее имеют положительные результаты!? Или они все "лохи"? Я видела много разных людей с разным уровнем интеллекта и достатка, разного возраста и социального положения, не имеющих никакого отношения к сетевому. Их объединяет только положительный результат решения тех или иных проблем со здоровьем и искренняя благодарность создателям аппарата ДЭНАС. Кстати, прежде чем приобрести аппарат (он не дешевый, а я не легковерный человек) я пять лет наблюдала за несколькими семьями имеющими аппарат и общалась с врачами, работающими аппаратами. Их результаты меня убедили. И вот уже шесть лет, как я об этом не жалею! И не кормлю не врачей, не аптеки!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Фев 2012)

Alikall написал(а):


> я пять лет наблюдала за несколькими семьями имеющими аппарат


как наблюдали? у вас был личный конц.лагерь? вы контролировали питание, нагрузки отдых, размножение? делали контрольные замеры жидкостей в их телах, анализов крови и мочи и аппаратные исследования? сколько особей закончило эксперимент, а сколько скончалось в ходе эксперимента и каково было их потомство в 3 и 4 поколении?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Фев 2012)

как только тема затухает тут же  выскакивает персонаж из табакерки и реинкарнирует её


----------



## ylianovich (27 Фев 2012)

Alikall написал(а):


> LДа, с сектами бороться трудно и, в большинстве случаев, бесполезно. Но разве все люди, приобретшие тот или иной продукт в той или иной сетевой компании подписывают "Соглашение о сотрудничестве"? Тем ни менее имеют положительные результаты!? Или они все "лохи"? Я видела много разных людей с разным уровнем интеллекта и достатка, разного возраста и социального положения, не имеющих никакого отношения к сетевому. Их объединяет только положительный результат решения тех или иных проблем со здоровьем и искренняя благодарность создателям аппарата ДЭНАС. Кстати, прежде чем приобрести аппарат (он не дешевый, а я не легковерный человек) я пять лет наблюдала за несколькими семьями имеющими аппарат и общалась с врачами, работающими аппаратами. Их результаты меня убедили. И вот уже шесть лет, как я об этом не жалею! И не кормлю не врачей, не аптеки!


Вы произнесли сакроментальное слово- ПРОДУКТ, которое выдает в Вас специалиста по сетевому маркетингу, а с ними спорить бесполезно, они психологически зомбированы и никакие аргументы им не нужны... продукт и все этим сказано.


----------



## ylianovich (27 Фев 2012)

аппарат кстати дешевый- если рассматривать что он "предлагает вылечить"от геморроя до перхоти и онкологии, это о чем то говорит... Возьмите почитайте инструкцию к нему и перечень болезней где предлогается его использовать- действительно врачи не нужны, практически панацея и философский камень вместе в одном флаконе...


----------



## gudkov (27 Фев 2012)

Такими "панацеями" все рекламные полосы газет пестрят))) И мумие от всего лечит, и какой нибуцдь очередной бальзам, и всякие "кедровые и каменные" масла. И даже пенсионерам и инвалидам ссылка на полтинник, за панацею))) Но на курс надо не менее 2 флаконов!!! А то онкология не пройдеть или кишка выпавшая при геморрое сама не вправится)))


----------



## Alikall (7 Мар 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> как наблюдали? у вас был личный конц.лагерь? вы контролировали питание, нагрузки отдых, размножение? делали контрольные замеры жидкостей в их телах, анализов крови и мочи и аппаратные исследования? сколько особей закончило эксперимент, а сколько скончалось в ходе эксперимента и каково было их потомство в 3 и 4 поколении?


Не дай Бог попасть к врачу с таким огромным потенциалом ненависти и инфантилизма . Уж лучше я воспользуюсь ДЭНАСом


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Мар 2012)

Alikall написал(а):


> Не дай Бог попасть к врачу с таким огромным потенциалом ненависти и инфантилизма . Уж лучше я воспользуюсь ДЭНАСом


как я понял кроме как переход на обсуждения моей личности других аргументов, подтверждающих ваши заявления о целебности этого девайса, у вас нет.


----------



## gudkov (7 Мар 2012)

Оно и не собирается ничего аргументировать. Просто поднимает тему, чтоб в поисковиках индексировалось почаще.


----------



## ylianovich (7 Мар 2012)

Предлагаю больше не бужировать эту тему, кому интересно прочитают начало дискуссии, там все сказано.


----------



## alennaV (13 Янв 2013)

Luisant написал(а):


> Они помогли кому нибудь? Поделитесь опытом пожалуйста!


Я использую аппарат ДиаДЭНС - ПКМ и общаюсь с врачами,использующими этот метод уже давно, с 2006 года.
Результаты очень хорошие, даже в самых сложных ситуациях есть положительная динамика.
Читайте отзывы здесь ****
Будут вопросы - обращайтесь!


*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## alennaV (25 Янв 2013)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принять решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"


Доброго времени суток! Я не врач, но работаю с врачами , использующими метод дэнс-терапии.Использую аппараты в своей семье с 2006 года, с доктором рефлексотерапевтом открыли консультационный центр по дэнс-терапии в г.Минск (Беларусь). Центр проводит консультации по работе с аппаратами семейства ДЭНАС среди населения, организует семинары , медицинские школы по дэнс-терапии, а также проводит курсы усовершенствования врачей и медработников под эгидой Уральской медицинской академии по специальности дэнс-терапевт. Метод ДЭНС-терапии официально зарегистрирован Минздравом РФ в марте 2005 года и рекомендован к применению как в лечебных учреждениях, так и в домашних условиях.
Результаты ,которые получают наши пациенты приятно радуют. Жаль только мало ещё врачей, которые владеют методом в совершенстве.


----------



## doclega (28 Янв 2013)

Здравствуйте. Может оффтоп, но мне интересно. А вот всевозможные магнитные-циркониевые браслеты,кулоны обладают терапевтическим эффектом?


----------



## gudkov (4 Фев 2013)

doclega написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Может оффтоп, но мне интересно. А вот всевозможные магнитные-циркониевые браслеты,кулоны обладают терапевтическим эффектом?


 
Я так понимаю это сарказм))


----------



## kat333 (18 Мар 2013)

Всем добрый день! Зашла на форум в поисках схемы лечения Дэнасом для детей (у ребенка травма позвоночника) и удивлена что столько негативных отзывов об аппарате ДЭНАС и многие считают его пустышкой. Моя семья открыла для себя денас больше уже 10 лет назад, началось с того что у матери было какое-то ужасное воспаление плечевого сустава (не помню точно), никакие методы лечения не помогали, мучилась месяца два, в результате уже могла передвигаться не говоря о том что бы шевелить рукой (хотя сустав был пелчевой - было очень плохое состояние) и вот назанчили ей в поликлинике физиотерапию дэнасом и после пары сеансов началось быстрое выздоровление, эффект почувствовался сразу и проблема ушла безвозвратно. Денас купили сами, в последствии я тоже купила себе прибор. Лечимся от всего, помогает во многих проблемах. Хорошо снимает радукулитные боли, невралгии. Помогает при воспалительных процессах, например если начинается герпес на губе, и в самом начале приложить денас, воспаление уйдет. Снимает насморк, может помочь не заболеть, если при первых симптомах полечиться прибором. Вылечили как то зуб, которы


----------



## krokodil (1 Апр 2013)

Теперь и Вас заподозрят в распространении...


----------



## wns (5 Апр 2013)

krokodil написал(а):
			
		

> Пока был отлучен модераторами от эфира за нелюбовь к последователям Чубайса, почти вылечил эту грыжу





krokodil написал(а):


> Дэнас. Но очень помногу - часов по 5 в день почти 2 месяца. Но не болит ваще. А вспоминать просто страшно


Ну вот и славненько! надо поближе познакомиться с этим зверем,тем более наглядный пример теперь есть


----------



## Klauss (5 Апр 2013)

ДЭНАС-Вертебра ??? Он стоит дурные деньги!!!


----------



## Xenie (5 Апр 2013)

Klauss написал(а):


> ДЭНАС-Вертебра ??? Он стоит дурные деньги!!!


ага 78 тыров


----------



## krokodil (5 Апр 2013)

Klauss написал(а):


> ДЭНАС-Вертебра ??? Он стоит дурные деньги!!!


 Вы считаете, здесь есть олигархи? Обычный ПКМ. Тоже, конечно, недешево, но вот уже четвертый год семья им все болячки лечит. Таблеток почти не покупаем, и, когда грыжу проворонил, было удивительно, как дорого они, таблетки,  теперь стоят


----------



## Klauss (5 Апр 2013)

krokodil написал(а):


> Вы считаете, здесь есть олигархи? Обычный ПКМ. Тоже, конечно, недешево, но вот уже четвертый год семья им все болячки лечит. Таблеток почти не покупаем, и, когда грыжу проворонил, было удивительно, как дорого они, таблетки,  теперь стоят


Что такое пкм мне неведомо. Можна подробнее ??


----------



## krokodil (6 Апр 2013)

Klauss написал(а):


> Что такое пкм мне неведомо. Можна подробнее ??


 www.denascorp.ru


----------



## wns (7 Апр 2013)

krokodil написал(а):


> Вы считаете, здесь есть олигархи? Обычный ПКМ. Тоже, конечно, недешево, но вот уже четвертый год семья им все болячки лечит. Таблеток почти не покупаем, и, когда грыжу проворонил, было удивительно, как дорого они, таблетки, теперь стоят


Кроме пкм,еще что то пробовали из этой серии?


----------



## krokodil (8 Апр 2013)

Сначала был ДиаДЭНС-Т. Просто у него возможностей поменьше


----------



## wns (9 Апр 2013)

krokodil написал(а):


> Сначала был ДиаДЭНС-Т. Просто у него возможностей поменьше


Если не секрет,то как вы про него узнали?


----------



## krokodil (10 Апр 2013)

4 года назад не мог поднять руку и орал по ночам от боли. Оказалось - 2 грыжи в шее. Тогда еще в поликлинике работал толковый невролог. За 5 т.р. Но толковый, книжки читал и с людьми общался. И люди его научили этому делу. Сказал - или быстро зарежут, или долго будешь лечиться прибором. Лечился долго. Но про грыжи в шее и боль в руке не вспоминаю уже очень давно. Сейчас у них клиника, где они этим только делом народ и лечат. Таких клиник, насколько я понял, в стране только 2, в остальных городах только приборами спекулируют. А вот секвестр в пояснице 2 года назад я проворонил, пришлось срочно резать. Потому, как только нынче вылезла новая грыжа в пояснице, сразу за прибор. Орал 3 недели, но до операции не довел.


----------



## vladim (10 Апр 2013)

Батенька, спаситель Вы мой! А нельзя поподробнее об этом приборе и технологии его применения?  
Вкратце о себе. Дисэктомия L4-L5 почти 4 года тому. После неё 4 грыжи в шеё. Сон строго на спине. На боку просыпаюсь
как без рук. И весь сопутствующий набор: прострелы в голову, шею, грудь, "зажимы" разных пальцев по очереди...
Единственное спасение - не требуется интенсивной работы: хлебушек пенсия даёт.  ...а так летать охота...


----------



## krokodil (11 Апр 2013)

Ну как подробнее? В инете всё есть. Читайте и работайте. Но долго и упорно


----------



## vladim (13 Апр 2013)

Сэр! А можна немного конкретики? Как долго Вы лечились? Как давно не вспоминаете? И был ли "младенец", т.е. МРТ 
по конкретным грыжам в шее? К примеру у меня большая из 4-х 3мм. Причём дважды в течение 2-х лет к ряду подтверждоло МРТ.
Или ну его, Дама с косой всё спишет...  и просто Диа-ДЭНС-Т или в комбинации с др. процедурками?


----------



## krokodil (14 Апр 2013)

Нет, без др.процедурок. 3 и 4 мм. месяцев 9


----------



## vladim (14 Апр 2013)

ylianovich написал(а):


> кроме эффекта электронейроанальгезии (эффекта парабиоза нервных окончаний в коже), и легкой электромиостимуляции ничего нет, стоить такой прибор должен зоо рублей и использоваться как развлечение а не лечение.


случайно встрял с конца темы. А после прочтения всех "дебатов" понял, что я наиболее "стажированный" в этой теме: в следующем году исполняется 30лет моей люмбаго-протрузио-грыже-ишиалгии-дисэктомии... (такова хронология).
Первое знокомство 30 лет тому было с аппаратом ДДТ на советской элементной базе (транзисторы, микросхемы) в громоздких
корпусах. Далее микропроцессорная техника поместила всё ЭТО на ладонь. Модифицировались частоты и принципы модуляции.
Как представляет доктор эффект  электронейроанальгезии я соглашаюсь. При обезболивании (периферийном) появлялась большая
свобода движений и ...как теперь выяснилось не пропадал производственный стаж важный для пенсионера (по сути инвалида).
Я за подобные "цацки". Как говорят у нас: "Я за колхоз -- пусть люди работают!"


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (16 Июн 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ))))))))))))))))))) у коллеги Гудкова невозможно увести пациентов))))))))))


 
Нука, нука - об этом поподробнее. Это почему невозможно?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Июн 2013)

Борис Владимирович Нилов написал(а):


> Нука, нука - об этом поподробнее. Это почему невозможно?


))))) по той простой причине,  что он не принимает и не лечит больных)))


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (18 Июн 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ))))) по той простой причине, что он не принемает и не лечит больных)))


Добавлено: Jun 18, 2013 7:04 PM

так почему вы его называете коллегой?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Июн 2013)

Борис Владимирович Нилов написал(а):


> так почему вы его называете коллегой?


оооо, это долгая история)))


----------



## gudkov (19 Июн 2013)




----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (19 Июн 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> оооо, это долгая история)))


 
заинтриговали...


----------



## Надеюсь (20 Июн 2013)

Борис Владимирович Нилов написал(а):


> заинтриговали...


Да, не интригуйтесь Вы так!   Просто Гудков у нас Звезда  форума! Очень опытный больной и может поспорить с врачами с высоты своего опыта!


----------



## gudkov (20 Июн 2013)

Дада, и еще я очень не люблю, лохотронщиков и мошенников наживающихся на людских болезнях..


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (21 Июн 2013)

Надеюсь написал(а):


> Да, не интригуйтесь Вы так!  Просто Гудков у нас Звезда форума! Очень опытный больной и может поспорить с врачами с высоты своего опыта!


 
...ещё стало интрижнее. Чем же этот "железный человек", может болеть?


----------



## Надеюсь (21 Июн 2013)

> ...ещё стало интрижнее. Чем же этот "железный человек", может болеть?


 
Если интересно, зайдите в профиль Гудкова, почитайте его темы, комментарии, там много интересного!


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (21 Июн 2013)

Тортик написал(а):


> *Ответ: Аппараты Дэнас*
> В нашем городе в Реабилитационном центре для детей такой аппарат имеется. Его применяли на моём ребёнке. ХСНТ,ушной шум. Доктор физио-терапевт уверяла, что ДЭНС терапия эффективна. Странно, лечение в Центре бесплатное - почему за бюджетные деньги покупают "шарлатанское оборудование"?


Покупают потому, что оно не шарлотанское. У меня был случай: увидев, что я пользуюсь ДЭНАСом, знакомый парень подарил его своей матери, ей какая то шишка на руке мешала. Шишку она убрала, но и устранила многолетнюю глухоту на одном ухе. Так, что Вы ушли от быстрого и абсолютно безвредного исцеления. Не врачи устранили после дэнаса, а дэнас устранил после неудачных попыток врачей.



kat333 написал(а):


> Всем добрый день! Зашла на форум в поисках схемы лечения Дэнасом для детей (у ребенка травма позвоночника) и удивлена что столько негативных отзывов об аппарате ДЭНАС и многие считают его пустышкой. Моя семья открыла для себя денас больше уже 10 лет назад, началось с того что у матери было какое-то ужасное воспаление плечевого сустава (не помню точно), никакие методы лечения не помогали, мучилась месяца два, в результате уже могла передвигаться не говоря о том что бы шевелить рукой (хотя сустав был пелчевой - было очень плохое состояние) и вот назанчили ей в поликлинике физиотерапию дэнасом и после пары сеансов началось быстрое выздоровление, эффект почувствовался сразу и проблема ушла безвозвратно. Денас купили сами, в последствии я тоже купила себе прибор. Лечимся от всего, помогает во многих проблемах. Хорошо снимает радукулитные боли, невралгии. Помогает при воспалительных процессах, например если начинается герпес на губе, и в самом начале приложить денас, воспаление уйдет. Снимает насморк, может помочь не заболеть, если при первых симптомах полечиться прибором. Вылечили как то зуб, которы



От всей души присоединяюсь к Вам и очень за Вас рад. Здоровья вашей семье. А вот моя дочь встала на сторону врачебной невежественности, хотя я у неё на глазах вылечил воспаление лёгких без лекарств и не только... Зять тоже отрицал, а я терпеливо ждал. И дождался. Врезал радикулит, согнулся, дышать не может. После уговоров, пошёл. Я час работал над его поясницей, а когда он стал вставать, то в определённом положении появилась боль. Я сказал, что бы он в этом положении и оставался (как по книге) и продолжил процедуру. Ещё через двадцать минут он встал абсолютно без боли и попросил один из дэнасов с собой.
Добавлено: Jun 21, 2013 10:36 AM


djovani написал(а):


> Хорош или нет аппарат каждый решает сам.
> Как и писал раньше что прошёл 2о дней курс лечения Дэнас-ом. Был со мной случай. Болела сильно поясница , после 10 мин обработки боль ушла, как и не в чём не бывало ( я уж подумал , ну чудо аппарат). Спустился , к машине , открыл дверь , и только хотел сесть , то есть момент скручивания когда садишься за рулём, и о ужас, и не сесть, и не встать, жуткая боль, больше той что было, ощущение, как кто вонзил тебе раскалённое шило в бок, короче без укола диклофенака не обошлось. Вот такие вот дела. Правда это было лишь один единственный случай.



Это говорило только о том, что Вам нужно было, пройти курс. Здороавья Вам.





ylianovich написал(а):


> С сектами бороться очень трудно, даже где то бесполезно, тем более здесь кроме "веры" присутствуют очень немалые деньги, сетевой маркетинг, вертикальная интегрированость, заинтересованность врачей (дополнительный заработок за воздух), "научных" работников от медицины.


С врачебным невежеством бороться тоже очень трудно.



gudkov написал(а):


> Проблема в том, что не помогает))) Я не случайно с пометом сравнил, эффект один и тотже на уровне плацебо, других данных нету))) Но кстати вы правильную тему затронули, сейчас выпуском подобных "чудо-игрушек" занимаются в основном оборонные предприятия, те которые под "конверсию" попали, т.е. вместо танков и ракет, начали выпускать Денасы)))) Так что если есть желание поддержать отечественного производителя,не дать окончательно загнуться нашей "оборонке", то чисто из патриотических чувств можно и купить


Сынок, опыть ты вводишь всех в заблуждение. ДЭНАС -(тогда СКЭНАР и ПРОТОН) был создан в 1972г. оборонкой, а в то время оборонка, дерьма не делала и так-как страна болела секретностью, засекретило и его. Это нам рассказала врач высшей категории, проходившая войну в Авгане и первый раз увидевшая прибор там. И функция у него - нейро стимулятора к которому не вырабатывается привыкания, как у физио терапевтических агрегатов.
Добавлено: Jun 21, 2013 11:12 AM


ylianovich написал(а):


> аппарат кстати дешевый- если рассматривать что он "предлагает вылечить"от геморроя до перхоти и онкологии, это о чем то говорит... Возьмите почитайте инструкцию к нему и перечень болезней где предлогается его использовать- действительно врачи не нужны, практически панацея и философский камень вместе в одном флаконе...


Не ёрничойте, рак, он не лечит - так и написано.
Добавлено: Jun 21, 2013 11:18 AM


gudkov написал(а):


> Ну батенька...., это разве лечение.... ГОД минимум прикладывать надо, а лучче 2 ГОДА, для пущей надежности



Нет, не надо год, действует очень быстро - попробуй.



gudkov написал(а):


> Дада, и еще я очень не люблю, лохотронщиков и мошенников наживающихся на людских болезнях..



Я понимаю, сынок, это ты меня, в 65 лет, называешь лохотронщиком? Глупенький, если бы ты видел, как я живу... тяжелейшая проголодь. От того, что на снимке, ничего не осталось. Но, даже если бы мне предложили миллион, что бы отказаться от того, что я выстрадал вместе с ДЭНАСом, я бы не пошёл на это. А пускай ваши врачи получают деньги за конечный результат работы, тогда, хоть какое то уважение будет к ним. Я же, хоть и не распростронитель, но уважаю этих людей, а как бы я наткнулся на этот бриллиант. Попробуй не критиковать, а поработать аппаратом, но только серьёзно до результата, до результата во что бы то ни стало. И я уверяю тебя, что через некоторое время, я буду над тобой смеяться, наблюдая, как ты доказываешь таким, как сейчас ты, что ты не верблюд. Ты же злой мальчик, ну так на зло нам гадам, возьмись за это. Слабо!
Потому, что ты на уровне подсознания понимаешь, что проиграешь.


----------



## gudkov (22 Июн 2013)

Не надоело еще тему поднимать? 46 см. бгг)) Там если 40-41 есть, уже хорошо))


----------



## ylianovich (22 Июн 2013)

Если админы не против-  http://www.litmir.net/br/?b=98929&p=11#section_9


----------



## vladim (25 Фев 2014)

Борис Владимирович Нилов написал(а):


> Покупают потому, что оно не шарлотанское. У меня был случай: увидев, что я пользуюсь ДЭНАСом, знакомый парень подарил его своей матери, ей какая то шишка на руке мешала. Шишку она убрала, но и устранила многолетнюю глухоту на одном ухе. Так, что Вы ушли от быстрого и абсолютно безвредного исцеления. Не врачи устранили после дэнаса, а дэнас устранил после неудачных попыток врачей.


Вспомнилось аналогичное. С внутренней стороны кисти (на ладони) появилась подкожная опухоль в виде горошины и начала разрастаться. Травматолог сделал рентген и назначил "калий-йод+электрофорез". За 5 сеансов рассосалось и более 5 лет всё гладко. Это не ДЭНАС, но что-то родственное.


----------

